# Ads are broken in the Archives



## Fofer

Try to open any link and it takes many minutes, gets stuck on avsads.com.

See for yourself: http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=5


----------



## boywaja

Fofer said:


> Try to open any link and it takes many minutes, gets stuck on avsads.com.
> 
> See for yourself: http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=5


I was about to say I started a thread on this back in september but I see you posted in that thread. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6652090. I'd like like an update on that too.

For now, I either use firefox with adblock and noscript or I put archive2.tivocommunity.com into the IE7 restricted zone.


----------



## CatBurger00

Since this apparently isn't the kind of problem that warrants any kind of response from the administration, here is a quick workaround if it is of any help to anyone.

When attempting to load a thread, in the thread URL, change "showthread" to "printthread" and load the new URL. It will load in no time.


----------



## SueAnn

Since this is still broken and I couldn't figure out how to get to the archives thanks for the information Kitty !!!!


----------



## Peter Redmer

CatBurger00 said:


> Since this apparently isn't the kind of problem that warrants any kind of response from the administration, here is a quick workaround if it is of any help to anyone.
> 
> When attempting to load a thread, in the thread URL, change "showthread" to "printthread" and load the new URL. It will load in no time.


Hello CatBurger00 - this question certainly does warrant a response  I apologize for not getting back to this right away, as I was on vacation over the holidays and New Year's.

I'll make sure to pass this issue on and hopefully we'll be able to get the issues resolved as soon as possible. I'll pop back in if there are any further updates.


----------



## tem

it's actually been broken for at least 3,4,5 months IIRC.


----------



## CatBurger00

Thanks for the response, Peter 

Yes, it has been broken for quite a while. I don't know if anyone brought it up before September, though.

While you're at it, there is a problem with Archive 1. Some features, like viewing a user's profile, require that you login. But when you go to login, you receive an error message.


----------



## Ereth

I was looking for some old threads in the archives and they are painfully slow. Several minutes for a single page to draw. The regular forum is much faster, and I realize the archives are likely on older hardware but I don't remember them being this slow in the past.

Is there something going on there or is it just my bad luck?


----------



## Fofer

Yeah, ads are broken.


----------



## Ereth

Ah. I didn't see the previous thread (though I did search).

I was just coming back to add that Archive 1 doesn't seem to be affected but Archive 2 is painfully slow. I didn't realize that you had already diagnosed the problem!


----------



## Neenahboy

Any progress on this?


----------



## Peter Redmer

Sorry for the delay in responding to this - we're still looking into it and will update when we have more to share.


----------



## Neenahboy

Bump. How's this coming? I've been on a TCF nostalgia kick recently, but this is f***ing annoying.


----------



## Neenahboy

*poke*


----------



## Peter Redmer

Poke received - I'm definitely aware that this issue hasn't yet gotten attention. It's on my list and I'm hoping it will be a quick fix. I promise I'll update when I know more.

And, I just realized how bad "poke received" sounded


----------



## Fofer

Any update on this? Any more information?

These pages have been getting stuck on a broken ad server, for over two years now. It basically makes surfing/searching the archives unbearable, taking multiple minutes for each click.

Can this be fixed already? It's kinda depressing (and definitely bush league) for it have stayed broken this long.


----------



## pianoman

It's actually a javascript counter which is broken. This took about 30 seconds to find.

It's even marked with comments in the code:



Code:


<!-- Start of StatCounter Code -->
<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript"> 
var sc_project=1159109; 
var sc_invisible=1; 
var sc_partition=10; 
var sc_security="69be021e"; 
</script>
 
<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript" src="http://69.57.146.78/counter/counter.js"></script><noscript><a href="http://69.57.146.78/" target="_blank"><img  src="http://67.15.230.17/counter.php?sc_project=1159109&java=0&security=69be021e&invisible=1" alt="free web hit counter" border="0"></a> </noscript>
<!-- End of StatCounter Code -->

I disabled javascript in my browser, and the pages load almost immediately.

Deleting this code should permanently fix the issue. Alternatively, one could redirect 69.57.146.78 and 67.15.230.17 to localhost or block the addresses in the browser.

This looks like an easy fix.

ETA: This is why hardcoded IP addresses are a bad idea. This is also why programmers use variables instead of constants in code.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Thanks, pianoman--this does indeed look like an easy fix. I'll get to it as soon as I can and update this thread when I do so. It's at the top of my list now; the past few months have been (expectedly) crazy and I apologize for this slipping off the radar. 

(Also, we've really been focused on fixing the speed issues we've been experiencing; that's been top priority. We'll be rolling out a much bigger fix as soon as possible and will of course post an announcement when it's upcoming)


----------



## pianoman

Peter Redmer said:


> Thanks, pianoman--this does indeed look like an easy fix. I'll get to it as soon as I can and update this thread when I do so. It's at the top of my list now; the past few months have been (expectedly) crazy and I apologize for this slipping off the radar.
> 
> (Also, we've really been focused on fixing the speed issues we've been experiencing; that's been top priority. We'll be rolling out a much bigger fix as soon as possible and will of course post an announcement when it's upcoming)


:up: Thanks, Peter!


----------



## Peter Redmer

Ok. I've done some more digging on this and can provide some more information.

Take a look at this comment from a while back--our tech team, along with David, were looking into this issue back then and had failed repairing it initially.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6652090#post6652090

Alas, the reference to being "locked out" of archive2 continues to hold true, as I have discovered during my research.

This does not mean the problem cannot be fixed--just that it cannot be fixed as easily or as quickly as it would normally be.


----------



## pianoman

Peter,

Please see your PMs. You should be able to get back in using the method outlined therein.


----------



## Fofer

pianoman said:


> It's actually a javascript counter which is broken. This took about 30 seconds to find.
> 
> It's even marked with comments in the code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <!-- Start of StatCounter Code -->
> <script type="text/javascript" language="javascript">
> var sc_project=1159109;
> var sc_invisible=1;
> var sc_partition=10;
> var sc_security="69be021e";
> </script>
> 
> <script type="text/javascript" language="javascript" src="http://69.57.146.78/counter/counter.js"></script><noscript><a href="http://69.57.146.78/" target="_blank"><img  src="http://67.15.230.17/counter.php?sc_project=1159109&java=0&security=69be021e&invisible=1" alt="free web hit counter" border="0"></a> </noscript>
> <!-- End of StatCounter Code -->
> 
> I disabled javascript in my browser, and the pages load almost immediately.
> 
> Deleting this code should permanently fix the issue. Alternatively, one could redirect 69.57.146.78 and 67.15.230.17 to localhost or block the addresses in the browser.
> 
> This looks like an easy fix.
> 
> ETA: This is why hardcoded IP addresses are a bad idea. This is also why programmers use variables instead of constants in code.





pianoman said:


> Peter,
> 
> Please see your PMs. You should be able to get back in using the method outlined therein.


:up: Thanks, pianoman!

"Capable" Networks should pay you for your assistance


----------



## pianoman

Fofer said:


> :up: Thanks, pianoman!
> 
> "Capable" Networks should pay you for your assistance


:up:


----------



## pianoman

Peter,

Just checking back in to see if there's been another attempt to fix this issue.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Peter Redmer said:


> Ok. I've done some more digging on this and can provide some more information.
> 
> Take a look at this comment from a while back--our tech team, along with David, were looking into this issue back then and had failed repairing it initially.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6652090#post6652090
> 
> Alas, the reference to being "locked out" of archive2 continues to hold true, as I have discovered during my research.
> 
> This does not mean the problem cannot be fixed--just that it cannot be fixed as easily or as quickly as it would normally be.


Just an update on this issue--and by the way, pianoman, thanks for the tip via PM--we may still have to do something along those lines, but the problem getting in seems to be running deeper than just merely having a working admin login. Something else, something deeper, seems to be broken. Thus, why this isn't turning out as easily as I'd hoped.

So, still more work to be done. I'll update as soon as I know more.


----------



## Fofer

Hmm. Sounds serious. I wonder if the vBulletin developers themselves could assist with this.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Our tech guys have some ideas of what could be happening, but we've been focusing on the migration/upgrade this week (of which I know you are very much aware) so we'll regroup on this and try some of those solutions once we know everything has gone smoothly.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Good news: archives2.tivocommunity.com = fixed.

I've been poking around testing it and it feels lightning fast now.

Please let me know if you experience any issues, and enjoy


----------



## rhuntington3

Peter Redmer said:


> Good news: archives2.tivocommunity.com = fixed.
> 
> I've been poking around testing it and it feels lightning fast now.
> 
> Please let me know if you experience any issues, and enjoy


Looks great so far! Thank you!!!


----------



## pianoman

Thanks!


----------



## Neenahboy

Yup, it's fixed, all right. Awesome. :up:


----------

